# Vape in afrikaans



## Tinykey

Hi there

I have a friend that doing reviews in afrikaans
He is based in cape town and have a few videos out.. If we ca show support to him it will be great

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @Tinykey 

Why don’t you suggest to your friend to join the forum and post some of his reviews here in this thread

Then it will be more likely for him to get support from members here

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Hi @Tinykey
> 
> Why don’t you suggest to your friend to join the forum and post some of his reviews here in this thread
> 
> Then it will be more likely for him to get support from members here


Agree 
Would be quite interesting to see reviews in afrikaans

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Tinykey said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have a friend that doing reviews in afrikaans
> He is based in cape town and have a few videos out.. If we ca show support to him it will be great
> 
> Thanks guys


Hi @Tinykey , at least give us a link.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

A potentially new vaper I was talking to can't speak English and it's the first time that I've had to discuss vaping in Afrikaans. Not too difficult as I don't think there are any equivalent words ... or are there? Would be interesting to know what the Afrikaans words are for the following:

vape 
mod
juice
driptip

I translated 'juice' into 'vloeistof' which I'm sure isn't correct! She calls it 'sous' which to me is something that one pours sparingly (or not) on roast beef and potatoes. So both of us were vaping in the dark, so to speak ...

There was a discussion some time back on the forum, on Afrikaans vocabulary for vaping, and there were some suggestions but none of them sounded right - in fact, they sounded quite funny.

So my question is ... when Afrikaans-speakers are together, what words do they use? 

How would one say, 
"I bought a new mod"?
"This juice is really good"?
"I need/want a new atty"?
"This coil is finished"?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85

Chanelr said:


> Agree
> Would be quite interesting to see reviews in afrikaans


Hahaha! I can already see it... “ hierdie Herboubare Drupveratomiseerder se dampwolkproduksie is fantasties!”

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## StompieZA

Hooked said:


> A potentially new vaper I was talking to can't speak English and it's the first time that I've had to discuss vaping in Afrikaans. Not too difficult as I don't think there are any equivalent words ... or are there? Would be interesting to know what the Afrikaans words are for the following:
> 
> vape
> mod
> juice
> driptip
> 
> I translated 'juice' into 'vloeistof' which I'm sure isn't correct! She calls it 'sous' which to me is something that one pours sparingly (or not) on roast beef and potatoes. So both of us were vaping in the dark, so to speak ...
> 
> There was a discussion some time back on the forum, on Afrikaans vocabulary for vaping, and there were some suggestions but none of them sounded right - in fact, they sounded quite funny.
> 
> So my question is ... when Afrikaans-speakers are together, what words do they use?
> 
> How would one say,
> "I bought a new mod"?
> "This juice is really good"?
> "I need/want a new atty"?
> "This coil is finished"?



Me being afrikaans and it being 2019, we tend to use alot of mixed slang or should i say english words in afrikaans. I know its probably not the right way but o well..

So the following i personaly say and use the english words: 

Die "vape" is mooi
Het jy jou "mod" op charge gesit?
Watse "juice" vape jy daar?
Dis n baie mooi "driptip" daai! 

How would one say,
"I bought a new mod"? Ek het n nuwe vape/mod gekoop
"This juice is really good"? Die juice is baie lekker
"I need/want a new atty"? Ek kort n nuwe tank
"This coil is finished"? My coil het gek@k, ek moet rewick....lol

Hope this helps lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> How would one say,
> "I bought a new mod"?
> "This juice is really good"?
> "I need/want a new atty"?
> "This coil is finished"?


Ek het 'n nuwe pypie gekoop.
Hierdie juice is uitstekend.
Ek benodig 'n nuwe topper. Ek wil 'n nuwe topper hê.
Hierdie coil is gedaan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> A potentially new vaper I was talking to can't speak English and it's the first time that I've had to discuss vaping in Afrikaans. Not too difficult as I don't think there are any equivalent words ... or are there? Would be interesting to know what the Afrikaans words are for the following:
> 
> vape
> mod
> juice
> driptip
> 
> I translated 'juice' into 'vloeistof' which I'm sure isn't correct! She calls it 'sous' which to me is something that one pours sparingly (or not) on roast beef and potatoes. So both of us were vaping in the dark, so to speak ...
> 
> There was a discussion some time back on the forum, on Afrikaans vocabulary for vaping, and there were some suggestions but none of them sounded right - in fact, they sounded quite funny.
> 
> So my question is ... when Afrikaans-speakers are together, what words do they use?
> 
> How would one say,
> "I bought a new mod"?
> "This juice is really good"?
> "I need/want a new atty"?
> "This coil is finished"?


On my home planet we would say:
"mod chu' vIje'"?
"vIychorgh qar QaQ"?
"nIS ghap atty chu' vIneH"?
"rIn coil"?

Hope this helps.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CJB85

Andre said:


> Ek het 'n nuwe pypie gekoop.
> Hierdie juice is uitstekend.
> Ek benodig 'n nuwe topper. Ek wil 'n nuwe topper hê.
> Hierdie coil is gedaan.



Tank = sapkelkie
Driptip = drupdoppie
Coil = kragkrulstertjie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac

I see no need to try to name mod gear/stuff in Afrikaans. Mixing languages nowadays is nothing new and even if I did an Afrikaans review I'd still call it a "mod" and "e-juice". It's like these Afrikaans singers saying "Ek gaan my CD (saying the letters in Afrikaans) vrystel". That is still an English abbreviation and if they really want to do it in Afrikaans, they should say "Ek gaan my KS vrystel" which would sound stupid. KS is the Afrikaans abbreviation for "kompak skyf". To me it sounds so stupid to do that. Call a CD a CD even in Afrikaans and get it over with. No harm will be done.

//rant over

where did I put my coffee?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KZOR

Hooked said:


> How would one say,
> "I bought a new mod"?
> "This juice is really good"?
> "I need/want a new atty"?
> "This coil is finished"?



Ek het 'n nuwe dampstel gekoop?
Hierdie e-sousie is teenaan.
Ek benodig 'n nuwe dampkop (verhitter).
Hierdie woerspoel is gaar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> Ek het 'n nuwe dampstel gekoop?
> Hierdie e-sousie is teenaan.
> Ek benodig 'n nuwe dampkop (verhitter).
> Hierdie woerspoel is gaar.



@KZOR See what I mean? Sounds really strange! And if someone told me that they were going to buy a new dampstel I wouldn't have a clue what they were talking about! Lost in translation ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> Ek het 'n nuwe dampstel gekoop?
> Hierdie e-sousie is teenaan.
> Ek benodig 'n nuwe dampkop (verhitter).
> Hierdie woerspoel is gaar.



@KZOR Jou woerspoel is *gaar*? Jolly good ... we'll pour some lekker sous on it. Bon Appetit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

StompieZA said:


> Me being afrikaans and it being 2019, we tend to use alot of mixed slang or should i say english words in afrikaans. I know its probably not the right way but o well..
> 
> So the following i personaly say and use the english words:
> 
> Die "vape" is mooi
> Het jy jou "mod" op charge gesit?
> Watse "juice" vape jy daar?
> Dis n baie mooi "driptip" daai!
> 
> How would one say,
> "I bought a new mod"? Ek het n nuwe vape/mod gekoop
> "This juice is really good"? Die juice is baie lekker
> "I need/want a new atty"? Ek kort n nuwe tank
> "This coil is finished"? My coil het gek@k, ek moet rewick....lol
> 
> That's about how my conversation progressed @StompieZA. And it doesn't matter that you use English & Afrikaans together. Some purists think that English shouldn't be tainted with other languages which is really funny, because English is a hybrid of other languages!
> 
> So ... say what you want to say. Finished en klaar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> On my home planet we would say:
> "mod chu' vIje'"?
> "vIychorgh qar QaQ"?
> "nIS ghap atty chu' vIneH"?
> "rIn coil"?
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards



You made a small mistake @Raindance. "coil" should be coIl" Don't you remember your spelling lessons? Always capitalise the I.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

zadiac said:


> I see no need to try to name mod gear/stuff in Afrikaans. Mixing languages nowadays is nothing new and even if I did an Afrikaans review I'd still call it a "mod" and "e-juice". It's like these Afrikaans singers saying "Ek gaan my CD (saying the letters in Afrikaans) vrystel". That is still an English abbreviation and if they really want to do it in Afrikaans, they should say "Ek gaan my KS vrystel" which would sound stupid. KS is the Afrikaans abbreviation for "kompak skyf". To me it sounds so stupid to do that. Call a CD a CD even in Afrikaans and get it over with. No harm will be done.
> 
> //rant over
> 
> where did I put my coffee?


I took it @zadiac. I need it for a review.


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> Ek het 'n nuwe pypie gekoop.
> Hierdie juice is uitstekend.
> Ek benodig 'n nuwe topper. Ek wil 'n nuwe topper hê.
> Hierdie coil is gedaan.



@Andre I would think the person is referring to a pipe if they said "pypie". I'm not surprised that your coil is gedaan, after all that lekker sous.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> A potentially new vaper I was talking to can't speak English and it's the first time that I've had to discuss vaping in Afrikaans. Not too difficult as I don't think there are any equivalent words ... or are there? Would be interesting to know what the Afrikaans words are for the following:
> 
> vape
> mod
> juice
> driptip
> 
> I translated 'juice' into 'vloeistof' which I'm sure isn't correct! She calls it 'sous' which to me is something that one pours sparingly (or not) on roast beef and potatoes. So both of us were vaping in the dark, so to speak ...
> 
> There was a discussion some time back on the forum, on Afrikaans vocabulary for vaping, and there were some suggestions but none of them sounded right - in fact, they sounded quite funny.
> 
> So my question is ... when Afrikaans-speakers are together, what words do they use?
> 
> How would one say,
> "I bought a new mod"?
> "This juice is really good"?
> "I need/want a new atty"?
> "This coil is finished"?


my apperaat is in sy moer in. ek kort n nuwe een
die sous is lekker
ek kort n nuwe skoorsteen
my gloei draad is ge breek

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

